# hatchy eastern brown (banded)



## gonff (Jun 13, 2011)

havnt been on APS in ages but i found this eastern brown hatchy so i thought id post it seeing as its so nice


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pics, awesome find, whereabouts did you find the little guy?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 13, 2011)

wow that is awesome haven't seen a striped on in the wild yet :/


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2011)

out in the gippsland bush , near nsw border.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats a lovely little hatchy  thanx for sharing


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats a beautiful eastern Brown.

i also found a nice snake this weekend, looked about 4 months old, beutiful green tree snake chilling under a rock about 40 km inland bush lol


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah its beautiful ay!
nice!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice. I hate to be the downer, but you really shouldnt be free handling vens, or have you done a course?


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2011)

mmmm true. haha


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 13, 2011)

lol that is not freehandling he has the head restrained


----------



## jordo (Jun 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Very nice. I hate to be the downer, but you really shouldnt be free handling vens, or have you done a course?


Just like facebook, we need a dislike button.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

jordo said:


> Just like facebook, we need a dislike button.


 
Well sorry...


----------



## jordo (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry, it just irritates me that people think you need to pay $300 for a piece of paper (some sort of certificate) before you can safely handle snakes.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

jordo said:


> Sorry, it just irritates me that people think you need to pay $300 for a piece of paper before you can safely handle snakes.


 Ok but you never know if the person holding the snake is a very careful experienced person or just some person looking for a thrill (no offense to gonff of course). And courses do help. But anyway forget that, its a nice snake and I'm sorry I was the one to bring it up.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 13, 2011)

yeh be carefull showing pics of yourself handling vens (free or not) i learnt that the hard way (through 6 pages of flaming)


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone regardless of age or experience are all experts in their own minds, just think of driving, I know for certain I'm the best driver I've ever known  everyone always thinks they're the best.

It is a shame though lizardboii that you got flamed for showing a few pics, I prefer to look at the animals themselves, if you're holding it that's fine by me, people having an argument over the internet isn't going to change anything so why bother


----------



## eipper (Jun 14, 2011)

That is not a head "restraint" I would be comfortable with.....

Cheers,
scott


----------

